# Pro advice wanted~ My first AMD gaming PC



## vanson88 (Sep 9, 2007)

Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?
700-800 USD

Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?
I want a PC that can play all dx10 games @ mid/high quality~

Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?
Im currently using XP 32bit(i think) and i might switch to 64bit vista if there's no major problems involve.

Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?
newegg.com =)

Location: What country do you live in?
US

After spending a week on research, this is the final build i came up with: 
*CPU:* AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+ Brisbane 2.1GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM2 Processor 

note: i wanted the Athlon 64x2 Windsor 3.0 processor, but my friend said this one is enough for gaming and the 90nm version will generate lots of heat (i like to keep my cpu at low temperature:wink. It will also save me 100 bucks ^^

*Motherboard:* ASUS M2N-E SLI AM2 NVIDIA nForce 500 SLI MCP ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail 

*System memory:* CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail 

*PSU:* Antec True Power Trio TP3-650 ATX12V 650W Power Supply 

*Video card:* XFX PVT84JUDD3 GeForce 8600GT 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 

*Hard drive:* Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3160815AS 160GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive 

Links of the hardwares above: 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103774 CPU

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131096 motherboard

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034 memory

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371001 PSU

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150229 
Video card 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148230 hard drive

Im very inexperience with AMD and all the new hardwares, there are few specific questions i want to ask: 

1. Will this PC satisfy my need? (gaming @high quality) 

2. Do i need a faster CPU for the graphic card? (bottleneck issue?) 

3. Is there anything else i should know about the parts before i order? 

Thanks for reading my post and i hope you all have a nice day =) :wave:

~Van


----------



## vanson88 (Sep 9, 2007)

Also, my friend recommended ASUS M2N-E AM2 NVIDIA nForce 570 Ultra MCP ATX AMD Motherboard, but the review says theres a memory voltage issue with the board. (limited at 1.95v or something like that) =(


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Those are some nice components, especially the PSU. I only have a motherboard suggestion - this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128014


----------



## vanson88 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks alot Matt (great board). i think im going to place my order this weekend =)


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Sounds good. Happy building. :smile:


----------



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

This build is 750 from newegg, could save a killer by lowing on the PSU (that 750 isn't requried but its what I put in this rig) (Its not AMD its C2D which is better)

MOBO http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813128012 (Gigabyte) 109.00

GPU http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16814130085 (8600GT) 115.00

PSU (Very high end) http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16817256009 (750 Watt PSU sliverstone) 160.00

CPU http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16819115030 (C2D E6550)

RAM http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16820231098 (2 gigs G. Skill Drr 800) 79.99

HDD http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16822148140 (320 GIG seagate) 79.99

DVD http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16827106050 LITEON 28

Total price roughly 750, i'm assuming that a lower end PSU would be perfectly fine for this rig. However this is just besically a build that a customer wanted, he had serious intentions on going to 8800GTX SLI within the year just needed a rig soon so I made sure he had the PSU for it.


----------



## vanson88 (Sep 9, 2007)

Cool,but i have one question: is Gigabyte a good brand for mobo?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

They make very good quality motherboards. For a little more you can get the N650SLI-DS4 with the nForce 650i chipset.


----------

